# Vizsla owners in the City of Toronto, be careful



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

This just ticks me off.
Here is an email I just received from the dogwalking company we use for Kian twice a week.

*Hi Parents, One of our clients forwarded this note to me and I thought this would be worth notifying you about!!! Please be careful!!! Thanks, J ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- My friend Dorothy (has 2 collies, Fergus and Phoebe) was walking in the ravine on Sunday morning and she found some meat with nails in it. This was on the right side of the path as you are going into the ravine from the open area and just before Glen Cedar Bridge. Dorothy said she called the police and they took her statement. I know you seldom go to Cedarvale now, but please tell others you know to be careful there.  * 

Pleas keep an eye out there, some people are just so heartless.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

There are some people that really need to get a grip. 
At least it had nails in it that were visible. Warafin( Rat Poison), and ground glass, are not visible. Unfortunately I do know of both methods being used.
Still though, I just don't know what gets into people.


----------

